# nautilia.gr Club > The nautilia.gr Club > Συναντήσεις nautilia.gr >  Συνάντηση nautilia.gr 28/08/2009

## Maroulis Nikos

*Συνάντηση για καφεδάκι και σχέδια για το Καλοκάιρι την* *Παρασκευή 28 Αυγούστου ώρα 19.00* *στο Olympico* *(κάτω από το Στάδιο Ειρήνης και Φιλίας) 37°56,5' Β 23°40,1' Α (δηλαδή κάπου εδώ)*
**
*Όσοι ενδιαφέρεστε δηλώστε συμμετοχή εδώ...*

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Θα ειμαι παρων.

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Kαι εγώ δηλώνω ότι θα είμαι παρών!!*

----------


## Leo

Κι εγώ επίσης, θα έχουμε μια έκπληξη... :Wink:

----------


## cataman

Δηλώνω και εγώ παρών και ανυπομονώ να μάθω για την έκπληξη!!!!

----------


## fotini86

Pali sto Olympico  :Confused:

----------


## Rocinante

Αμα κρατησει πολυ και το γυρισετε σε ποτο, πιειτε και για μενα κανα ποτηρακι. Να περασετε καλα και ισως συναντηθουμε καποια αλλη στιγμη.

----------


## Glomer

paidia  egw dn 8a ta kataferw... eimai diakopes stin antiparo  :Smile: 
dn 8a exw girisei mexri tote... 
8a rixw kamia vutia kai gia esas ;D

----------


## Panetoimos

Endiaferon. Tha ertho oposdipote. Eyxaristo

----------


## diagoras

Μεσα οπωσδηποτε.Βαλτε κ εμενα

----------


## ElisTa

Krima paidia...stis 31 Augoustou katevaino athina
na perasete kala!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Δυστυχως η ευτυχως θα ειμαι στα ξενα!Στην επομενη ομως σιγουρα!

----------


## cataman

> Δυστυχως η ευτυχως θα ειμαι στα ξενα!Στην επομενη ομως σιγουρα!


Κρίμα Ben γιατί η απουσία σου θα είναι αισθητή. Δεν πειράζει όμως, στην επόμενη!!

----------


## dokimakos21

Εαν δεν ειμαι στο πλοιο θα ειμαι σιγουρα...!!

----------


## heraklion

:Smile: Θα ήθελα να έρθω αλλά δυστηχώς μπαίνω στον στρατό σήμερα.

----------


## diagoras

Καλος φανταρος!!!Δεν πειραζει.Την επομενη φορα

----------


## Notis

Θα είμαι και εγώ, χαρά μου να σας ξανασυναντήσω!

----------


## Leo

Ευπρόσδεκτοι όσοι μπορείτε, ο λόγος που ζητάμε συμμετοχές είναι για να είμαστε μαζεμένοι όλοι κοντά.

----------


## cataman

Παιδιά ο Leo έχει δίκιο, στην προηγούμενη συνάντηση είχαμε μαζευτεί 50 άτομα για καφέ!!!
Είναι πολύ δύσκολο να κλείνεις σε τέτοια καφετέρια τραπέζι για τόσα άτομα αν δεν γνωρίζεις ακριβώς τον αριθμό των ατόμων που θα έρθουν.

----------


## Κωνσταντινος Παππας

*ΘΑ ΕΛΘΩ ΟΠΩΣΔΗΠΟΤΕ !!!*

----------


## gtogias

Καλημέρα

Εκτός συγκλονιστικού απροόπτου μια ακόμη συμμετοχή (ίσως δύο) από εμένα.

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Ενοειται πως ειμαι κι εγω μεσα!!!! :Smile:

----------


## aegina

Kalispera,8a prospa8isw na er8w.Xara mou na ta poume apo konta.

----------


## GIANNIS ALEX

Καλημέρα 
Εκτός απροόπτου θα έρθω και εγώ.Θέλω πάρα πολύ να σας συνάντήσω

----------


## evridiki

> Θα ήθελα να έρθω αλλά δυστηχώς μπαίνω στον στρατό σήμερα.


Καλη θητεια!!!  :Very Happy: 


Δυστυχως ουτε εγω θα μπορω να βρισκομαι στην συναντηση λογω Ρεγκατας Αιγαιου. Απο Σεπτεμβρη ομως, δηλωνω παρουσα απο τωρα  :Smile: 

Καλα να περασετε!!!

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

Θα είμαι κι εγώ στην παρέα σας.

----------


## ChiefMate

Πιστευω πως κατα 99% θα ειμαι παρων....

----------


## DimitrisT

:Sad:  Δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να έρθω  γιατι είμαι Χίο .Καλά να περάσετε .

----------


## leonidas

Μιας και ειναι σημαδιακη ημερα για εμενα λογω των 1ων γελεθλιων μου στο φορουμ εννοειται οτι θα βρισκομαι ξανα στην παρεα σας... :Very Happy:

----------


## τοξοτης

Αν δε τύχει κάτι απρόοπτο θα είμαι και εγώ εκεί.

----------


## thanos75

Καλημέρα σε όλους

¶ρτι αφιχθείς από διακοπές, μέσα και εγώ για την άλλη Παρασκευή :Very Happy:  Θα τα πούμε από κοντά

----------


## Thanasis89

Η συνήθεια που έγινε λατρεία ! Μέσα κι εγώ εκτός απροόπτου...  :Smile:

----------


## Ellinis

Nα με υπολογίζεται και εμένα!

----------


## Alexis_k

Χαιρετώ την παρέα, θα έρθω εκτός απροόπτου.

----------


## kalypso

θα το ήθελα πολύ να παραβρεθώ αλλά θα ανέβω Χαλκίδα 30/8 βράδυ για να αναχωρήσω 31/8 για Τήνο.....καλά να περάσετε......

----------


## Leo

> θα το ήθελα πολύ να παραβρεθώ αλλά θα ανέβω Χαλκίδα 30/8 βράδυ για να αναχωρήσω 31/8 για Τήνο.....καλά να περάσετε......


Δεν είσαι εντάξει, δεν είσαι εντάξει... τώρα που δεν είναι κανείς μας στη Τήνο? Τέλος πάντων για τελευταία φορά σε συγχωρούμε. Του χρόνου πρόγραμμα well in advance....  :Very Happy:  :Wink:

----------


## cataman

> θα το ήθελα πολύ να παραβρεθώ αλλά θα ανέβω Χαλκίδα 30/8 βράδυ για να αναχωρήσω 31/8 για Τήνο.....καλά να περάσετε......





> Δεν είσαι εντάξει, δεν είσαι εντάξει... τώρα που δεν είναι κανείς μας? Τέλος πάντως για τελευταία φορά σε συγχωρούμε. Του χρόνου πρόγραμμα well in advance....


Καλά σου λέει ο Leo, για τελευταία φορά. Αλλιώς θα ανέβουμε εμείς Χαλκίδα!! :Wink:

----------


## ChiefMate

Αγαπητοι φιλοι μετα λυπης σας ενημερωνω πως τελικα δεν θα παρευρεθω στην ομορφη συναντηση....

Θα περιμενω πως κ πως την επομενη!
Χαιρετισμους!

----------


## capten4

ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΘΑ ΚΑΤΕΒΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ....

----------


## Leo

Welcome capten4 χαρά μας!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## ndimitr93

¶λλη μία συνάντηση που δεν θα καταφέρω να παρευρεθώ....ελπίζω να τα πούμε με κάποια μέλη όταν ανέβω τον Σεπτέμβρη στα λημέρια σας αν όλα πάνε καλά....

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ελπίζω, με το καλό, να τα κατφέρω να σας συναντήσω από κοντά.

----------


## cataman

Όλα έτοιμα για την αυριανή μας συνάντηση. 

Και για τους ξεχασιάριδες σαν εμένα η συνάντηση είναι στις 19:00.

Leo, μην ξεχάσεις να μας πείς για την έκπληξη :Wink: .

----------


## Leo

Καλή σας μέρα, όλα είναι έτοιμα για την αποψινή μας συνάντηση στο Ολύμπικο από ώρα 19.00. Στη γνωστή μεριά (έξω) που είχαμε βρεθεί και στην προηγούμενη.

cataman, δεν σου λέω δεν σου λέω... :Razz:  η έκπληξη υπάρχει και θα την δουν όσοι θα είναι σήμερα μαζί μας. Σας περιμένουμε  :Very Happy:

----------


## kapas

εγω μπορει να περασω πιο αργα ισα ισα να σας πω ενα γεια, γιατι εχω κατι δουλιτσες που δυστυχως δεν σηκωνουν αλλη αναβολη :Razz:

----------


## Leo

Welcome Alex, σε περιμένουμε  :Very Happy: .

----------


## theofilos-ship

Καλα να περασετε αλλα δυστυχως δεν θα μπορεσω να ειμαι εκει.:-?

----------


## nektarios15

Και εγώ θα περάσω, αλλά όμως αργά λόγω δουλειάς.

----------


## rena

μεσαααααααααααα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!(εκτος απροοπτου παντα)

----------


## rena

ουπς τι κριμα νομιζα κυριακη μολις γυρισα απο διακοπες κ ειμαι πτωμα καλα να περασετε παιδια!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ndimitr93

Οι πρώτοι έχουν αρχίσει και εγκαταλείπουν το Olympico.....να δώ πότε θα μαζευτούνε όλοι τους.....:mrgreen:

----------


## Leo

Θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω όλους τους φίλους που ήταν μαζί μας στην σημερινή μας συνάντηση. Για όσους δεν ήταν εκεί΄να πούμε ότι η εκπλήξεις της βραδιάς ήταν δύο. Η πρώτη ήταν ο καλός μας φίλος απο την Λέρο *eliasaslan* με τον πατέρα του και ο επίσης νησιώτης φίλος μας απο την Σύρο *αιγαιοπλόος*. Σας ευχαρσιτούμε και χαρήαμε που σας γνωρίσαμε. Επίσης να τονίσουμε ότι, το παρόν έδωσε η Ραφήνα δυναμικά.... :Very Happy: .

Να είστε όλοι καλά και με το καλό να ξαναβρεθούμε. Σας ευχαριστώ και προσωπικά όλους γαι την συμμετοχή σας και την ζεστή συντροφιά σας.

----------


## ndimitr93

> Θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω όλους τους φίλους που ήταν μαζί μας στην σημερινή μας συνάντηση. Για όσους δεν ήταν εκεί΄να πούμε ότι η εκπλήξεις της βραδιάς ήταν δύο. Η πρώτη ήταν ο καλός μας φίλος απο την Λέρο *eliasaslan* με τον πατέρα του και ο επίσης νησιώτης φίλος μας απο την Σύρο *αιγαιοπλόος*. Σας ευχαρσιτούμε και χαρήαμε που σας γνωρίσαμε. Επίσης να τονίσουμε ότι, το παρόν έδωσε η Ραφήνα δυναμικά.....
> 
> Να είστε όλοι καλά και με το καλό να ξαναβρεθούμε. Σας ευχαριστώ και προσωπικά όλους γαι την συμμετοχή σας και την ζεστή συντροφιά σας.


Τι έγινε καπετάνιε...γυρίσαμε καλά??
Ηλία μας εκπλήσσεις!!! Ο δικός μου ούτε στο Ηράκλειο δεν με πάει...που να "πεταχτούμε" Αθήνα!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Αλλη μια   συγκεντρωση  της πιο μεγαλης θαλασσινης παρεας αυτης του nautilia gr πραγματοποιηθηκε με απολυτη επιτυχια! Να     πουμε ενα ευχαριστω και στους ανθρωπους που συνετελεσαν στην αψογη οργανωση αυτης της εκδηλωσης.

----------


## cataman

Αλλή μία φορά που δεν πρόλαβα να μιλήσω σε αυτούς που ήθελα.
Είχα μια καταπληκτική γνωριμία με ένα νέο μέλος του forum και του MFH και συζητούσαμε τα δικά μας, αναφέρομαι για τον Alexis_k. Χάρηκα για την γνωριμία Αλέξη!

Επίσης χάρηκα για την γνωριμία φίλε eliasaslan, είσαι και εσύ μέσα σε αυτούς που δεν πρόλαβα να μιλήσω. 
Και πραγματικά Leo αυτή ήταν έκπληξη!!!

Όσο για τους υπόλοιπους εύχομαι να τα πούμε σε κάποια από τις επόμενες συναντήσεις μας.

Και τέλος να πώ ένα μεγάλο μπράβο στον Leo και τον Νίκο Μαρουλη για άλλη μία επιτυχημένη συνάντηση του Nautilia.gr

----------


## eliasaslan

Όπως είπε και ο κ. TSS APOLLON, μία βραδιά γεμάτη όμορφες και πρωτόγνωρες στιγμές για εμένα έλαβε τέλος..  :Wink: . Πέρασα μερικές υπέροχες και άκρως ναυτιλιακές ώρες δίπλα σε άτομα που γνώριζα μέχρι τώρα με τα nickname τους, κι όμως ήταν τόσο ζεστά και φιλικά σαν να γνωριζόμασταν από καιρό  :Very Happy: . Χάρηκαμε πολύ εγώ και ο πατέρας μου που σας συναντήσαμε από κοντά  :Smile: . Τέλος, θα ήθελα να εκφράσω ένα τεράστιο ευχαριστώ στον μοναδικό captain Leo για πολλούς σημαντικούς λόγους που γνωρίζει πολύ καλά!.. Να είστε όλοι καλά αγαπητοί φίλοι, και όσους δεν συνάντησα από κοντά σήμερα ελπίζω να γνωρίσω στην κοπή της πίτας του φορουμ μας  :Very Happy: .

----------


## dokimakos21

Σε ακομα μια συναντηση περασαμε ομορφα...!!!

----------


## diagoras

Αλλη μια υπεροχη συναντηση με λιγοτερα ατομα αλλα πιο ''ζεστη''.Οπως ειπε και ο Ηλιας γνωρισα και εγω ατομα τα οποια ηξερα μονο απ το nickname τους και ομως σημερα που τους συναντησα ενιωθα πως συναντουσα καποιους καλους φιλους που ξερω απο καιρο.Ενα μεγαλο μπραβο και ενα ακομα μεγαλυτερο ευχαριστω στον καπταιν για την υπεροχη σημερινη συναντηση.Ευχομαι να ξαναβρεθουμε το συντομοτερο δυνατο ξανα

----------


## Karolos

Υπέροχη συνάντηση !!!  Χάρηκα πολύ γνώρισα κάποια άτομα, όπως επίσης είδα καί μερικούς που ήξερα από ποίο παλιά.
Ευχαριστώ καί πάλι τον φίλο Nissos Mykonos.

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*   ¶λλη μία συνάντηση της μεγαλύτερης θαλασσινής παρέας πραγματοποιήθηκε με απόλυτη επιτυχία!!Χάρηκα πολύ που γνώρισα και συνομίλησα με άλλα μέλη του φόρουμ μας που δεν γνώριζα και επίσης χάρηκα που μίλησα και με κάποιους που είχαμε καιρό να τα πούμε από κοντά!!

      Η έκπληξη που μας ετοίμασε ο κάπτεν Λεό με το καλό μας φίλο eliasaslan ήταν ότι το καλύτερο στην σημερινή μας συνάντηση!!

   Τέλος θα ήθελα να δώσω συγχαρητήρια σε όσα άτομα συνέβαλαν για την πραγματοποίηση αυτής της όμορφης συνάντησης!!!   *

----------


## capten4

ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ, ΗΤΑΝ ΜΙΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΟΜΟΡΦΗ ΣΥΝΑΝΤΗΣΗ !!!!ΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΚΑΛΑ ΝΑ ΒΡΙΣΚΟΜΑΣΤΕ !!!!

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Αλλη μια ομορφη συναντηση ελαβε μερος στο γνωστο μας στεκι!!!!!Ηταν πολυ ομορφα καθως γνωρισα και μελη τα οποια δεν ειχα μιλησει ποτε απο κοντα!!!!!

----------


## τοξοτης

Όχι κάθε <πέρυσι> και καλύτερα αλλά κάθε <φέτος> και καλύτερα.
Κάθε <φέτος> συνάντηση με παλιούς γνώριμους , κάθε <φέτος> νέες γνωριμίες.
Πάντα τέτοια.

Απορία σα νεώτερος : Πάντα οι συναντήσεις για <καφέ> είναι ? Καμιά συνάντηση για τσιπουράκι,ουζάκι ή κρασάκι με ανάλογο μεζέ ??

----------


## mastrokostas

Ήταν ακόμη μια  όμορφη  συνάντηση ,όπου είχα την ευκαιρία να ξανασυναντήσω παλιούς φίλους, αλλά να γνωρίσω και να μιλήσω με νέους .Δυστυχώς δεν μπόρεσα να τα πω με όλους διότι έπρεπε να φύγω ,αλλά σίγουρα μια άλλη φορά ,θα μας δοθεί η δυνατότητα .
Χαίρομαι πάντως που έχουμε νέα παιδιά στο Nautilia ,με ποιότητα και λεβεντιά, αλλά και μεγαλύτερα παιδιά  :Wink: ,που κοσμούν με την παρουσία τους την παρέα μας .
Να ‘στε όλοι καλά ,και τα ξανά λέμε !

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ήταν μια βραδιά με πολλές εκπλήξεις.

Κάποιες από αυτές ήταν φανερές, κάποιες άλλες ήταν λιγότερο φανερές.

Συνάντησα τόσα αγαπημένα πρόσωπα, αλλά γνώρισα και αρκετούς καινούριους φίλους.

Ο καθένας κρύβει και μια όμοφη ιστορία.
Τόσοι διαφορετικοί άνθρωποι,.
¶νθρωποι κάθε ηλικίας.
¶νθρωποι που, πιθανότατα, δεν θα συναντιόντουσαν ποτέ αν δεν υπήρχε το *nautilia.gr*

Τα ταξίδια μας συνεχίζονται.
_Είμαστε πάντα on board ..._

----------


## Notis

Λόγω έκτακτης αναχώρησης δεν κατάφερα τελικά να είμαι μαζί σας!
Χαίρομαι που ήταν μιά όμορφη συνάντηση και ειλικρινά ζηλεύω όσους παραβρέθηκαν.
Να μην αργήσει η επόμενη συνάντηση/δραστηριότητα...

----------


## kalypso

Aυριο αναχωρώ από Ραφήνα για Τήνο  και δε κατάφερα να έρθω στη συναντησή σας....Ευχομαι να καταφέρω να βρεθώ στην επόμενη.....αντε να δω πότε θα έρθετε στη Πάτρα.....εχουμε και εδώ καράβια καλέ!!!

----------


## Leo

> Aυριο αναχωρώ από Ραφήνα για Τήνο και δε κατάφερα να έρθω στη συναντησή σας....Ευχομαι να καταφέρω να βρεθώ στην επόμενη.....αντε να δω πότε θα έρθετε στη Πάτρα.....εχουμε και εδώ καράβια καλέ!!!


Καλημέρα!!!
καλ'ο ταξλιδι να έχεις. Φώναξε το πιο δυνατά για την Πάτρα  :Very Happy: .

----------


## Rocinante

Καλο ταξιδι Καλυψω και να περασεις καλα (Καλα αυτο ειναι σιγουρο εκει που πας  :Very Happy:  ). Για το ταξιδι στην Πατρα ειμαι σιγουρος οτι εαν αποφασισθει θα υπαρξουν πολλες συμμετοχες.
Στην συναντηση δυστυχως οπως ειχα ενημερωση δεν ηταν δυνατον να ελθω. Ειχα ομως την χαρα να επικοινωνησω τηλεφωνικως με τον χωρο και να μιλησω με το προσωπο της βραδιας τον φιλο μας τον Ηλια. 
Εμαθα δε οτι υπηρξαν συζητησεις πολυ ενδιαφερουσες και ανηπομονω να μαθω το περιεχομενο τους απο ενα σημαντικο στελεχος της ομαδας των ιστορικων  :Wink: .
Να ευχηθω τελος περαστικα στον συμφορουμιτη που συμετειχε στη συναντηση με εμφανη τα αποτελεσματα του προσφατου τραυματισμου του

----------


## panosL

Ήταν μια υπέροχη βραδιά!
Πέρασα πολύ όμορφα!Χάρηκα που γνώρισα άτομα από το ναυτιλία και πολύ περισσότερο που είχα την ευκαιρία να μιλήσω μαζί τους!Ευχάριστω όλους για την πολύ όμορφη παρέα που μου πρόσφεραν!Να είμαστε πάντα καλά για να ζούμε αυτές τις όμορφες στιγμές!
Όποιος έχει φωτογραφίες από τη συνάντηση ας μου στείλει 2-3 σε πμ....

Φιλικά,
Πάνος

----------


## thanos75

Πραγματικά ήταν μια πολύ ζεστή και όμορφη βραδιά- πιστεύω -για όλους μας.  Συμφωνώ απόλυτα πως η Ραφήνα και γενικότερα η Ανατολική Αττική έδωσε δυναμικότατο παρόν.  Επιπλέον για μένα ήταν ιδιαίτερα ευχάριστο να γνωρίσω νεαρά παιδιά που γουστάρουν να ακολουθήσουν το δρόμο της θάλασσας.  Φίλε Leo σου αξίζει νομίζω ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ απ'όλους μας.  Φιλιά σε όλους και και να κανονίσουμε να βρεθούμε καμιά βραδιά και για φαγητό, όπως πολύ σωστά είπε και ένας φίλος πιο πάνω

----------


## Natalia_gr

Ποτε με το καλο η επομενη συναντηση ? ?? ?

Πρεπει να γινει και για εμας που λειπαμε λογο διακοπων απο την παρεα...


Περιμενω με αγωνια...

----------


## mikigtr

και καμμια φωτο ...δεν βλαπτει....καλο θα ηταν να κανονιστει και μια ακομη συναντηση μεταξυ μας ρε παιδια.....:-?

----------


## Natalia_gr

Καλα κανεις και ζητας φωτο... αλλωστε πως θα μας κανουν να ζηλεψουμε ?????


Ναταλια_

----------


## sylver23

Συνάντηση θα γίνει πολύ σύντομα.
Οπως έχετε καταλάβει συναντήσεις ή εκδηλώσεις-συναντήσεις γίνονται τουλάχιστον μία φορά τον μήνα.
Μόλις αποφασιστεί ημερομηνία και τα σχετικά θα ενημερωθείτε και εδώ με νέο θέμα αλλα και με e mail

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

*Συνάντηση για καφεδάκι και σχέδια για τις συναντήσεις μας - εκδηλώσεις μας την* *Τετάρτη 30 Σεπτεμβρίου ώρα 19.00* *στο Olympico* *(κάτω από το Στάδιο Ειρήνης και Φιλίας) 37°56,5' Β 23°40,1' Α (δηλαδή κάπου εδώ)*
**
*Όσοι ενδιαφέρεστε δηλώστε συμμετοχή στο ακόλουθο Link :*

*http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...157#post255157*

----------

